

SASStore - Simple binary string data store for Local Storage - DungFu
http://dungfu.github.io/SASStore/

======
shaggyfrog
Given the popularity of SASS, this seems like a poor choice for a name... I
thought this JS library came from the same project.

~~~
Bahamut
Agreed about the poor name - very unfortunate

------
crazy_writes
I remember having to write some long code for localStorage that changes binary
to 32 bit and then back to binary. Nice!

------
MatthewPhillips
IndexedDB is now supported by every browser but Safari (for that you can use a
polyfill). Trying to work around localStorage limitations isn't really
necessary any more.

~~~
DungFu
but then you have to have it be asynchronous to use indexedDB (which might be
difficult or annoying with certain implementations)

------
AjayTripathy
While I've never actually run out of localstorage space, I can see it being an
issue for some webgl applications. Cool stuff!

